# notifications Rappel



## JChris64 (19 Mars 2022)

bonjour,

depuis que j'ai l'apple watch (y a t il un lien?), des que je mets un rappel sur l'iPhone, je ne retrouve plus la notification sur l'écran de contrôle comme avant, ....les rappels sont notifiés sur le MacBook.
ai-je fait un mauvais réglage?


----------

